# Thierry Machuel - Contemporary French Composer



## Pantheon

Hello there! 
I was thinking of introducing you to a new composer called Thierry Machuel (born 1962).
He is a composer that many French students studied this year and I was wondering if you had any thoughts on his works. He spent many months working with prisoners at Clairvaux prison where he compiled a series of interviews and set them to music.

The videos contain the scores with extra analysis in French. 
Here is a String Trio called "Leçons des Ténèbres",






Extracts from "Kemuri" - for children's choir, tenor, accordeon, tam-tam and gongs. Based on haikus and tankas by Issa and Takuboku.






"Dark Like Me", a suite for choir (acapella) based on poems by Langston Hughes.






I hope you like it!


----------



## Ravndal

I loved the "Kemuri". And Dark Like me as well.


----------

